# Vermeer 672 tow behind stump grinder questions



## AAASTUMPSERVICE (Aug 12, 2011)

I found a good deal on a 672 I have never ran across one of these machines before but it looks good and has a 72hp diesel motor. I can't seem to find any videos of these machines on youtube to see how they work? Does anyone on here know anything good or bad about these machines...things I should know about when I go demo it. Thanks!


----------



## treeman88 (Dec 9, 2011)

I boought my 672a brand new about 10 or 15 or more years ago and it has the duetz diesel and it has has, 10,000+ hours on the machine I've had no trouble with it at all. Except I had to change a bad head gasket at 9,000 hours the machine was burning 2 quarts of oil in a half hour and I had oil running out of my exhaust and the machine still had full power..weird. and the other thing I had to change was a cutter wheel bearing because it was just plain worn out. I use my machine almost daily and the thing runs just as great as it did when it was new. If YOU take care of IT, IT will take. care of YOU. Grinds fast, even hardwood by far best and most reliable stump machine i've owned.


----------



## William cox (Feb 19, 2016)

I bought a Vermeer 672A stump grinder has work perfect for me I'm coming up to my first oil change which is the best oil to use in my stump grinder


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Feb 20, 2016)

Any heavy duty diesel 15W40. Chevron Delo 400 is good.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 21, 2016)

William cox said:


> I bought a Vermeer 672A stump grinder has work perfect for me I'm coming up to my first oil change which is the best oil to use in my stump grinder



Vermeer does not make the engine, , what engine do you have?
Jeff


----------



## CapitalSawmill/Vermeer (May 14, 2016)

Buy it!some of those 652's come with Cummins in them which is really helpful since you can't get engine parts from Vermeer. If you found it for a good enough price there's no reason not to that's a machine you can make you're retirement off of


----------



## CapitalSawmill/Vermeer (May 14, 2016)

jefflovstrom said:


> Vermeer does not make the engine, , what engine do you have?
> Jeff


Vermeer part books say Cummins


----------



## TFPace (May 15, 2016)

My 672 has a 4 cylinder turbo charged Deutz engine.


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 15, 2016)

TFPace said:


> My 672 has a 4 cylinder turbo charged Deutz engine.



Same here,,tier 4, 77hp
Jeff


----------



## Bigstumps (May 16, 2016)

I had a 672 for years - good machine and grinds quick. I see from you photo you have a Carlton 7015 Track - I replaced my 672 with a 7015 Track and have never looked back. The 672 was a good machine - I just can't see where you will need it if you have a 7015 Track.


----------

